# 2022 Florida Skiff (not poling skiff) Challenge!



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Time for the annual run. Starts tomorrow at 0630. 

As title indicates this is not a poling skiff challenge, but any skiff that meets the qualifications. So lets skip that whole pointless bitch fest this year 😉.

Here's the link to the map and trackers. It still says 2021, but the map is for 2022. Enjoy.









2022 Skiff Challenge Map Tracker - Track Teams Live!


The ultimate boating endurance challenge to raise awareness about Florida's water issues. Track the teams April 7-10 as they circumnavigate Florida by sea.




captainsforcleanwater.org


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

“Let’s bring attention to water quality issues in the Everglades while ignoring our own back yard!” -HB🙄


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

To be fair I don't agree with this being an event for the environment. If you ignore the obvious contradiction, and how they only let certain teams compete, it's a fun event to watch still.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been a big fan of this for years but sick of HB and YF winning but I think this is the year their streak ends.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Last year I remember when HB spilled fuel into the water, pretty much on purpose, at one of their stops. They took that vid down.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

They also burned through a few NMZs getting to the finish. Hopefully they will be more cognizant of it this year.

I'm thinking KewWest may have worked out the bugs, and might make it interesting.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> They also burned through a few NMZs getting to the finish. Hopefully they will be more cognizant of it this year.
> 
> I'm thinking KewWest may have worked out the bugs, and might make it interesting.


I wish Chittum, EC and Beavertail were in it, just to see how they all stack up.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

redchaser said:


> I wish Chittum, EC and Beavertail were in it, just to see how they all stack up.


Floyd too!


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

I was critical in the beginning, and thought it was more about boat brand recognition and marketing - and less about the battle to save Florida's delicate ecosystems, and the fishery that so many depend on. But, CFCW has earned my respect in a big way. They are fighting the good fight, and making progress, for us! They are following the scent of good-ole-boy government bureaucracy like bloodhounds, and holding them accountable. Not many of us will take something like that on these days. Good on you, CFCW! Thank you!!


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

God bless those volunteering to do it, something tells me a trip on a skiff around Florida isn't all that fun lol.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Go Carolina Skiffs!!!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

skinny_fishing said:


> God bless those volunteering to do it, something tells me a trip on a skiff around Florida isn't all that fun lol.


And if these winds don’t lay down, it’s a gonna get real sporty!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> I was critical in the beginning, and thought it was more about boat brand recognition and marketing - and less about the battle to save Florida's delicate ecosystems, and the fishery that so many depend on. But, CFCW has earned my respect in a big way. They are fighting the good fight, and making progress, for us! They are following the scent of good-ole-boy government bureaucracy like bloodhounds, and holding them accountable. Not many of us will take something like that on these days. Good on you, CFCW! Thank you!!


I agree and have donated to CFCW several times. That said, I'm still somewhat critical of the event. It boils down to hand picked factory teams, and gets very very little true publicity. I tried to join the race a few years ago, had a chase team put together and all self funded. Was denied because we aren't a manufacturer. That is total BS to me. It should be come one come all. The more boats racing around the state, the more exposure, the more exposure, the more issues we can solve or more money could be raised. Rant over

I still enjoy following the event.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

they have no way of knowing who is qualified to operate a boat in sketchy conditions and who isn't. if they let regular people in then where does it stop? the great armada of googans racing around florida. someone drowns and then it's over for good. relax and enjoy. if it bothers you that much watch something else. btw, this is directed at no one in particular, just everyone complaining.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

JC Designs said:


> And if these winds don’t lay down, it’s a gonna get real sporty!


JC they always run this contest when the WINDS are crazy. I guess it’s better to take on wind than lightning.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

JC Designs said:


> And if these winds don’t lay down, it’s a gonna get real sporty!


The guys in the driest skiffs will be the happiest. Wind has been crazy lately, haven't been out in weeks

Plus the water must still be pretty chilly up in the panhandle I imagine.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Megalops said:


> JC they always run this contest when the WINDS are crazy. I guess it’s better to take on wind than lightning.


I was getting 25-30mph gusts here 3 miles from the gulf. That makes for 4ft’ers between Cedar key and Hernando beach in several areas! Like legit 4ft’ers not microskiff 4ft’ers! God help’em if the tide is against the wind when the come through!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

devrep said:


> they have no way of knowing who is qualified to operate a boat in sketchy conditions and who isn't. if they let regular people in then where does it stop? the great armada of googans racing around florida. someone drowns and then it's over for good. relax and enjoy. if it bothers you that much watch something else. btw, this is directed at no one in particular, just everyone complaining.


That's a total cop out. Qualified? None of the teams went through a qualification test other then show up and put our logo on the side of your boat. Every team has a hold harmless waiver signed, 2 spot trackers, PLBs, and all the typical safety stuff including required life vests at all times. Discomfort is high, risk is not.

As far as typical googans joining, not many of them can put together a team of 4-6 guys willing to circle the state with no sleep, rough conditions, and come up with the $10-12k it takes to do the race. Not including the boat and such.

I'll watch what I want as I still enjoy the race, as I said prior. Again, it gets no real publicity. I looked for a post here and made one when I didn't see anything recent. If most of the guys on Microskiff don't even know about it then who is it really reaching?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

JC Designs said:


> I was getting 25-30mph gusts here 3 miles from the gulf. That makes for 4ft’ers between Cedar key and Hernando beach in several areas! Like legit 4ft’ers not microskiff 4ft’ers! God help’em if the tide is against the wind when the come through!


I don't see them taking the short cut this year, lol.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Isnt this about getting more boat sales? Asking for a friend.skiffs should have a poling platform and yeti coolers…. Where is maverick?


----------



## jonnyred (Oct 2, 2018)

They probably dont want someone dying so they set barriers to entry.... But how would they stop you from running the race if you want drive the navigable waterways? If you want to do it you could...


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

It's for manufacturers. It's not hand-picked or exclusive, any skiff manufacturer can enter if they have the confidence and desire.


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

LMFAO- publicity. Whose winning the last race?

They're proud to be working with ClimeCo Green to mitigate the carbon emissions resulting from the 2022 Florida Skiff Challenge. New this year, we will also mitigate the estimated plastic waste generated during this year’s event. As champions of clean water, it is essential to partner with ClimeCo Green and be a part of the solution to a cleaner and greener planet.

To learn more about how you can mitigate your carbon or plastic footprint, visit www.climecogreen.com.

*The Countdown Begins - To what?*


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> That's a total cop out. Qualified? None of the teams went through a qualification test other then show up and put our logo on the side of your boat. Every team has a hold harmless waiver signed, 2 spot trackers, PLBs, and all the typical safety stuff including required life vests at all times. Discomfort is high, risk is not.
> 
> As far as typical googans joining, not many of them can put together a team of 4-6 guys willing to circle the state with no sleep, rough conditions, and come up with the $10-12k it takes to do the race. Not including the boat and such.
> 
> I'll whatch what I want as I still enjoy the race, as I said prior. Again, it gets no real publicity. I looked for a post here and made one when I didn't see anything recent. If most of the guys on Microskiff don't even know about it then who is it really reaching?


Agreed I like how people assume because you work/captain one of these boats you are a better captain than a weekend boater I have been boating solo over 40 plus years just saying.


----------



## sydngoose (Oct 1, 2017)

I love these skiff challenges. They are so cool to watch live.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Dolphin 17’ pro. I’d love to see chitin and maverick in there too.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

There is nothing inherently wrong with setting the parameters for who can enter but not allowing non-manufacturers to enter has nothing to do with liability from a lack of operator's competence. You could solve that by requiring a suitable license. There is a friend of mine with an a Masters Unlimited Oceans license and has made a living driving ships around for years but he can't enter his skiff.

There are plenty of powerboat racers in FL who are qualified to safely drive a skiff around FL.

but back to the boats... didn't it used to be only skiffs manufactured in FL and had to be under a certain LOA and HP requirement? I don't see that on this year's website.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

18 foot, 70 horse, 22 gallons of fuel is what I see.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Half Shell said:


> There is nothing inherently wrong with setting the parameters for who can enter but not allowing non-manufacturers to enter has nothing to do with liability from a lack of operator's competence. You could solve that by requiring a suitable license. There is a friend of mine with an a Masters Unlimited Oceans license and has made a living driving ships around for years but he can't enter his skiff.
> 
> There are plenty of powerboat racers in FL who are qualified to safely drive a skiff around FL.
> 
> but back to the boats... didn't it used to be only skiffs manufactured in FL and had to be under a certain LOA and HP requirement? I don't see that on this year's website.


Yes, it used to only be Florida only boats, but not enough big named builders wanted to spend the money after realizing there was little exposure. The smaller builders were excluded. So they started inviting others from outside the state.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

The Blacktip and Seapro have 15 degree dead rise. Not sure what the Yellowfin has.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Sublime said:


> 18 foot, 70 horse, 22 gallons of fuel is what I see.


So no skiff with a fuel tank larger than 22 gallons but it has to be a production skiff sold to the public. Wow, that's a pretty tight parameter. Is it a coincidence that just happens to be the exact fuel capacity of a Yellowfin 17?

Not that he would to do it anyway but an Egret 167 has a 41 gallon tank so I guess it's not eligible.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

MRichardson said:


> It's for manufacturers. It's not hand-picked or exclusive, any skiff manufacturer can enter if they have the confidence and desire.


Several small scale manufacturers have tried to join in the past, but were denied even though they met parameters. They told me on email that they require a certain production number to qualify, but wouldn't tell me what the number was.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

We have tornado warnings to the south after they make the bend. The NOAA guys said it's gonna get real sporty for a bit until 5 or 6pm. I think they will stay inside as much as possible this year.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

redchaser said:


> I wish Chittum, EC and Beavertail were in it, just to see how they all stack up.


I was having lunch with Kevin at East Cape a couple years ago and asked him if they were going to enter the skiff challenge. His response, "Not likely, we are too busy building boats."


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Makes perfect sense.

Speaking of which, I need to give him a call...


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Question, when looking at the live update feed it shows each team with two "trackers" or what appears to be two skiffs. Does each team really have two skiffs or is it indicating something else? Thanks


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

TimR said:


> Question, when looking at the live update feed it shows each team with two "trackers" or what appears to be two skiffs. Does each team really have two skiffs or is it indicating something else? Thanks


Each team has a tracker, and a backup tracker. So only one boat. Each chase team also has a tracker.
Click the details tab and you can turn some off.
Just realize these aren't working well in "real time". Some trackers are running 15 minutes behind. Same thing happens each year. Not a ringing endorsement for Garmin, lol.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

firecat1981 said:


> Each team has a tracker, and a backup tracker. So only one boat. Each chase team also has a tracker.
> Click the details tab and you can turn some off.
> Just realize these aren't working well in "real time". Some trackers are running 15 minutes behind. Same thing happens each year. Not a ringing endorsement for Garmin, lol.


Got it, thanks for the info!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Saw a post that key west had to pull off due to a guy having a back pain issue. They are swapping out with a chase team member so they can keep going. Not sure if it's legal within the rules, but good on them trying to make it.


----------



## War Bird (Jul 6, 2020)

It is fun to watch, but I know my back would be hurting after that much time running a skiff


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

No doubt they are sore after. Most teams use full back modified racing seats now, some with suspension. Lake and bay looked to be using stock folding seats, that's gonna hurt!

Blacktop is having motor surging issues so they pulled over. The deal is you can't take the boat out of the water. It must be fixed while floating.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I know the guy in the Key West was in a bad motorcycle accident a few years back and had some major spinal complications. No clue why he would want to be in the race after that.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Just seems ridiculous to even sign up in that case.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Just saw Key West had been disqualified for changing captains but they are still running the boat for the cause


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I understand wanting to compete, but that guy kinda shafted his whole crew.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Any idea about what time teams would be making it to Fernandina Beach Harbor? (Based on previous years). I’m local to the area and think I’ll try and check it out.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It's hard to tell. I think maybe tomorrow evening?


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Got busy at work and had not checked in a couple hours, looks like the HB team turned on the afterburners!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

HB just hit the brakes. Their light bar broke so they might need to go fix it. YF took the longer/easier path and it paid off as they are now in first. Seapro took an even longer and easier path and they will now be in 2nd.

Edit: turns out on top of the light bar, that still isn't fixed, they snapped 2 motor bolts. I think that happened to them 2 years ago too. They are back in the race.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Damn already in Tampa going across the Skyway!

Troll a Drone spoon fools...


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Megalops said:


> Damn already in Tampa going across the Skyway!
> 
> Troll a Drone spoon fools...


Nevermind thats their chase car.

Don't forget your Drone spoon!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

YF, HB, and SP are all closing in on the skyway now.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I found live streaming on ESPN8 “The Ocho”!! 😁😁😁


----------



## kayakpicker (Apr 1, 2021)

Thx, @birdyshooter - words I thought I’d never write, “Wish I had the Ocho!” Would be great to have some commentary with the map tracker, though.

26 hrs and counting and not around the tip yet, that’s gotta be the new definition of brutal.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I was having lunch with Kevin at East Cape a couple years ago and asked him if they were going to enter the skiff challenge. His response, "Not likely, we are too busy building boats."


Too busy to help shine a light on the water problem here in Florida? Interesting.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

K3anderson said:


> Too busy to help shine a light on the water problem here in Florida? Interesting.


The bottom line is more important? Shocking.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

It's more important to all of us. GMAFB guys.


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

That HB is pretty fast with a Zuke.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

SMG said:


> That HB is pretty fast with a Zuke.


I couldn't find the details/specs on the skiffs that were entered by each company. Is HB running the new Marathon in this one? Assumed they would.


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> I couldn't find the details/specs on the skiffs that were entered by each company. Is HB running the new Marathon in this one? Assumed they would.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

If you haven't been following this is a 2 horse race again. Yellowfin took the lead yesterday afternoon after HB sheared 2 engine mount bolts off but got it fixed pretty quick. YF decided to run a little outside around flamingo and HB took the inside and passed YF last night. Then as seen in the previous post HB and YF had both been running ocean side until YF came in stuart inlet and has now caught up to HB who are still on the outside.


----------



## kayakpicker (Apr 1, 2021)

That was a smooth (no pun intended) move by Yellowfin. Hells Bay did the same at the Ft. Pierce Inlet and has seriously closed the gap again.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

When Yellow Fin went inside..


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

kayakpicker said:


> That was a smooth (no pun intended) move by Yellowfin. Hells Bay did the same at the Ft. Pierce Inlet and has seriously closed the gap again.


They knew the YF would fall apart in that rough water and the HB wouldn't.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Here a statement from Team Blacktip:

“
Good morning everyone! It's with a heavy heart that I'm letting you know Blacktip Boatworks won't be able to get the boat repaired in time to continue the race. I don't feel comfortable rushing a repair and taking a chance with my Captains. We will 100% be back for next year!!!

I'd like to thank my guys at the factory for all their hard work! I'd also like to thank my two Captains for being ready to give it hell during this race! The good thing about this year is we learned a lot in a short time! We learned we need more speed, a locking fuel cap (theft prevention), get the guys lower in the boat and few other minor things too. We will be more prepared for next year's event and we can not wait to see everyone tomorrow at the finish! We won't be coming by boat but we are coming to show our support!”

I’m scratching my head on this one…regarding the locking fuel cap and theft prevention. Any theft of fuel would have had to occur prior to launching. Maybe I don’t have enough info….but one of the last things I do before launching…is to stick the dipstick in the fuel cell.


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

Scootin


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

That Zuke 70 is strong. There's no replacement for displacement! 

(I'm partial - I have a Zuke 90)


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

If no polling skiffs, what's the point. Are there now just bay boats


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

The HB Biscayne is far from a bay boat. It’s 17 ft, fished by many guides, and poled shallow to fish daily 




permitchaser said:


> Of no polling skiffs, what's the point. Are there now just bay boats


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So HB has retro or removed stuff to compete


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Yawn.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Still a pretty close race


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Yawn.


LMAO


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Hell's Bay wins again!


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Don’t understand what their is to be negative about this event. They never promote it to be a test of fishability or of the technical aspects of these boats. It is advertised as as a test of endurance and durability. Durability is a quality that is nearly universally required when paying this much for a small boat…. And they do bring the attention to captains for clean water to a lot of people. Besides all that it is entertaining.

we have some fun sponges in here.


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

Dawhoo said:


> Don’t understand what their is to be negative about this event. They never promote it to be a test of fishability or of the technical aspects of these boats. It is advertised as as a test of endurance and durability. Durability is a quality that is nearly universally required when paying this much for a small boat…. And they do bring the attention to captains for clean water to a lot of people. Besides all that it is entertaining.
> 
> we have some fun sponges in here.


Ya think. Those perceived hard are the thinnest skinned of temporarily operant schizos usually. I think the race, any race, is magnitudes better than most things in the Traitorous error that's the current year or throuple. Envy them healthier than mine backs running facing seas and frankly, wish I could still do it. I think its fun to have fun, even with some rough waters mixed in. Heath still doing this race is ridiculous. Gym time- dudes FN strong.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

SMG said:


> Ya think. Those perceived hard are the thinnest skinned of temporarily operant schizos usually. I think the race, any race, is magnitudes better than most things in the Traitorous error that's the current year or throuple. Envy them healthier than mine backs running facing seas and frankly, wish I could still do it. I think its fun to have fun, even with some rough waters mixed in. Heath still doing this race is ridiculous. Gym time- dudes FN strong.


Can I get a translation?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Best just to skip it and go on living your life, lol.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

As predicted the trackers were once again a total sh!t show.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

We use secure GPS trackers to track ships at work and sometimes struggle with latency issues. Without knowing what they are using, I'd bet it's not the actual GPS trackers on the boats that are the problem though. It's more likely a software or parameters setting issue related to the program processing the updates.

They may be better off installing AIS transponders and using the free Marine Traffic website. Class A transponders update position every 2 seconds. Class B transmit about every 30 seconds. This assumes of course that there are land-based AIS receiving stations that cover the whole coast of FL and not relying on satelitte based AIS receivers.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Wonder how I'd do in my father's (mine now) 70's 115 hp Bonefisher. It's honestly overpowered imo. 😁


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

We need to talk Brian into putting a Sabine in the skiff challenge.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

HB won, what a surprise!😩😩


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

texasag07 said:


> Can I get a translation?


You need a translation?

<These aren’t the droids you’re looking for.>
Hahahahahahaha


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

Good race. Primes innovation that turns out good, F it.


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

texasag07 said:


> Can I get a translation?


Yeah - no you are a posturing nepotistic aggie. A&M is literally Trash.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

texasag07 said:


> Can I get a translation?


I think it says, "Don't use a chop gun skiff if you want to finish the race".....


----------

